# Pickle Fork Shooting



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

So that I can be much more conversant in the art of Slingshot shootings, would someone like to explain the main purpose of Pickle Fork Shooting. Has it always been as such or is it just a break off from Sling Shot Shooting. I have watched many video's on the subject and in each I get the message "Just point, you cannot miss". I think that there is much more to it than this as one cannot become an instant expert hitting everything one aims at.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

No, you can aim more or less it's up you skills, I shoot PFS sideways butterfly as many conventional frames it's only I find it more comfortable, maybe not extremely accurate as requires pouch tweaking but fairly accurate I can hit 2.5" at 33 feet in one or two shoots ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pfs shooting is just another style of slingshot and shooting. i dont aim with the forks, i aim with my index finger that holds the pfs. i point towards the target and just shoot. eventually, you'll get into a zone. the more you shoot it, the more profecient you'll get, just like anything else when learning a new skill- practice, practice, practice and then practice, practice, practice some more. to me pfs shooting is zen like.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I am a fork referencer, I just don't like the feeling of trying to just point and shoot.. That's just me.

Here is an older video of a PFS type shooter.. In fact , you will see it is a bit more daring of a shooter..

Anyway, if you can get past my heat induced commentary, you will see how I aim with the shooter... If you aim or not, unless you are a natural, it will still take practice...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

The PFS is a tool you use to throw a ball. It is not something you use to aim with. When you throw a ball with your hand, do you aim it? The PFS is a tool you use to throw a ball. This is not rocked science. This is reality. There was a time, about 45 years ago when my father said to the game warden that bows were not humane weapons to hunt deer with. The game warden said, "Dave, stick a dollar bill on that target there at 20 yards. Give me a dollar every time I hit George and I will give you a dollar every time I miss." That was the day that my father decided to let me hunt with a bow.

Point is there is something called instinctive shooting... Anyone can learn how to do it. It takes practice, practice, practice.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

OldSpookASA said:


> The PFS is a tool you use to throw a ball. It is not something you use to aim with. .


Well, I guess I have been doing it wrong all this time, it's a shame though, I make some killer shots aiming with a PFS..

Don't get me wrong, I understand what you are trying to say, I just don't think it is as definitive as that.

LGD


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> > The PFS is a tool you use to throw a ball. It is not something you use to aim with. .
> ...


Trust me, I am sure you can shoot it with a frame reference, absolutely.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry PFS is just i will never even try.

As I am perfectly happy with my heavy shot/ammo and my heavy band sets: which of course are totally not suited to PFS.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

LGD ... youre not necessarily doing it wrong by aiming. If it's the traditional PFS with the small 'v' center notch, I use that as reference point. IMO, This can be introductory way to start out using PFS (aiming) then one progresses to more point & shoot instinctive style. Well, if I offered PFS course, that's how I would teach it 

For others not familiar with PFS, the appeal is also its very pocketable stealthy size, almost looking like a toy, but deceptively a powerful shooter, with good elastic setup & shooting technique.

PFS is strictly OTT & literally no or very minimal forks projecting above hand grip. You must follow PFS technique (pouch turn & bend) to avoid fork or hand hits. Start with safe/soft ammo & close range targets. Takes practice, but some may not have patience. Took me months to learn ... I almost gave up, then it just magically happened, no fork/hand hits. I can even do some bareback shooting now. Wingshooting with PFS, is still formidable challenge for me. You got to see Dgui's video demonstrations, a master with the PFS!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

moongalba said:


> So that I can be much more conversant in the art of Slingshot shootings, would someone like to explain the main purpose of Pickle Fork Shooting. Has it always been as such or is it just a break off from slingshot Shooting. I have watched many video's on the subject and in each I get the message "Just point, you cannot miss". I think that there is much more to it than this as one cannot become an instant expert hitting everything one aims at.


So far no one has answered your question... No disrespect intended guys! The main point of Pickle Fork Shooting is the same as any shooting sport. To hit what you are shooting at! If you're interested in the style or method that is a different question. You might as well ask why some people drive Volkswagens and others BMW's. It is a matter of preference, and convenience.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Mr moongalba what PawPawSailor pointed is so true just preference and convenience, in my case it adapts perfectly the style and grip I like that is butterfly and "lazy grip" with a low and narrow fork, here is my last PFS from PawPawSailor






so PFS's can be shoot in many ways provided the appropriate release technique ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Sir,

If you have not already discovered, there seems to be a bit of prejudice on this forum regarding shooting styles and frame types. That is actually what makes any sport interesting. People become very passionate about what works well for them, and tend to translate that into an ideology that supposes their preferences should work for everyone else. Clashes come often when different style shooters defend their preferences. We have some that resort to hands off scientific approaches to prove their theories, while others demonstrate by video their techniques. Those that cannot master a particular style or technique tend to denigrate it. I suggest you read the post from the many different experts and try out the different methods and slingshot types, find what works best for you then enjoy developing your skill. Don't be put off by anyone who disagrees if you choose something they don't like. The only person you have to please regarding slingshots is yourself.

Cheers,

Perry


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you for you sensible comment. Reminds me somewhat of Sir Robert The Bruce and the spider he was watching having difficulty in spinning a web. The motto was to Try, try, try again.

Robert


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I look at my target for about 1 second before aiming a PFS, Then i simply put my PFS over the target and hit it.. No, I dont hit it every time, Even if its a quarter out of the air, Or a pop can 10 yards away, I gotta miss the target sometime obviously, It just matters on how focused i am on the target.

SMS


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Is there any way to like Perry`s comment more than once ?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I could no have said it any better myself Mr Pawpawsailor.

Yet why on earth anyone needs to put down anyone else's style which works for them.

I have no idea.

Except possibly an inferiority complex somehow: and consequently almost a need to prove only to themselves, that they are somehow better than everyone else (?).....

Oh, and if anyone wishes to include to myself in the aforesaid group, go right ahead: but KNOW that I feel no need to prove anything to anyone.

Having done the hard yards, and having the trophies, and titles to prove it.

So now it is retirement, and relax time for myself.

Cheers Allan


----------

